# Malaysian dog treatment - didn't quite make the news



## Chiat Joon (Jan 12, 2010)

See how Malaysians treat dogs:

http://malaysiandogsdeservebetter.blogspot.com/

Thankfully some folks are taking up the fight for our furry friends

With *pounds like these, who needs Auschwitz?


----------

